# Urgent Finale Midi Import Nightmare: Duple and Compound Sections Buggered



## Piano Pete (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am currently working on printing a fat score and Finale has struck again! The work is in 6/4, but for some reason Finale had a hissy-fit when it imported the midi. All of the duple sections where Dotted Half= Half were imported as duple groupings within the compound 6/4. So what should be a two eighth notes within a 2/4 measure are marked as a duple-pairing within 6/4. All of my attempts to correct the measures via changing the time signature have been unsuccessful. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Unfortunately, I do not have time to go through and retype everything due to the length, orchestration, and deadline.

This project has been ridiculous. I just spent the past few days going through and putting notes back in their proper places since Finale also decided to split single midi tracks across several staves. >.< Gotta love technology!


----------



## Piano Pete (Oct 1, 2017)

JW's Rhythm and Meter Plugin did the trick. 

Thank you plugin developers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

